
Ask HN: Are there standard YC docs for founder equity agreements? - CPLX
I&#x27;m looking for an initial set of documents for founders to split equity at formation of a startup, that includes standard vesting schedules.<p>Essentially, I&#x27;m looking for the companion documents to this post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;splitting-equity-among-founders&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve found the SAFE agreements, and Clerky has a set of ISO&#x2F;options agreements. But are there any recommended templates for the initial agreement between founders upon incorporation of a Delaware corp?
======
tucaz
Asked the same question about two years ago.

Not many responses though. One of them being Clerky :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427613)

------
swampthing
Hi there! I'm one of the cofounders of Clerky - this is actually exactly what
we offer with our Formation products. You can learn more here:
[https://www.clerky.com/formation](https://www.clerky.com/formation)

Let me know if you have any questions!

------
ecesena
Stripe Atlas can incorporate you and includes equity agreements.

